# Does anyone want to RP with me?



## Signaturefox (Dec 14, 2017)

Name: Nico Acatilla
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Gay
Species: Whitetail Deer

Appearance: Nico is a white tail dear, except all his white parts are actually light blue. He wears a green plaid button up, jeans, a black jacket and silver sneakers.

Personality: Nico is the reserved type. He likes to think before he does anything, which can lead him into getting into his head and get’s overwhelmed easily. He enjoys the little things in life and wants someone to be a friend, even if just for a day. He’s a sub in the streets, dom in the sheets.

Likes: MEN, A good novel, a home cooked meal, chocolate, pickles, Spicy Barbeque.

Dislikes: Stress of any kind, Tomatoes, Bananas, loneliness, Most Colognes.



My discord is Foxtrot#1279, if it devolves into NSFW, it revolves into NSFW. Fetishes welcome. Have an idea that’s interesting, just say.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm up for some slice-of-life (and SFW) stuffs with ya 
Do we really need discord, though ? I'm kind of taking a break from it for a while now.


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'm up for some slice-of-life (and SFW) stuffs with ya
> Do we really need discord, though ? I'm kind of taking a break from it for a while now.


I understand, how do you want to do this


----------



## Steelite (Dec 14, 2017)

Just start the show right here, I suppose. Whatever you have in mind, feel free to go for it.


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 15, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Just start the show right here, I suppose. Whatever you have in mind, feel free to go for it.


What do you want to RP about


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> What do you want to RP about


I'm mostly just for slice-of-life, but I'm also alright with adventures/actions for modern/fantasy/ sci-fi setting, just as long as there is NO :

forced soul-binding possession by ghosts/spirits/demons
forced sentient possession (this is kind of specific, but it goes for the swarm of nanobots that possess you at the end of the game Outlast)
trapped subconscious (kind of like the anime Sword Art Online, where the players are locked in the game and would literally die in real life if they try to get out)
parasite
paranormal events


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 15, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'm mostly just for slice-of-life, but I'm also alright with adventures/actions for modern/fantasy/ sci-fi setting, just as long as there is NO :
> 
> forced soul-binding possession by ghosts/spirits/demons
> forced sentient possession (this is kind of specific, but it goes for the swarm of nanobots that possess you at the end of the game Outlast)
> ...


I like slice of life too, also, why would I do any of that in the first place


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> I like slice of life too, also, why would I do any of that in the first place


Was just listing all the yes and no when RP-ing with me. If you like slice-of-life too, we have nothing to worry about 
I'm thinking of a simple setting, we're roomates at an apartment, and things can just go as we make 'em up to be. What says you ?


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 15, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Was just listing all the yes and no when RP-ing with me. If you like slice-of-life too, we have nothing to worry about
> I'm thinking of a simple setting, we're roomates at an apartment, and things can just go as we make 'em up to be. What says you ?



Sounds good m8, you start


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Here goes.

---------------------------------------------

It's getting close to the late 11PM in the evening, the town is getting quieter and the street less populated. The cold weather is pretty discouraging to anyone wanting to go out in the evening. Even to the idea of having to sit at the table, just to proof-read some word documents.
That's what Steel has to do at the moment, though. As cold as it is, the chubby minotaur doesn't feel right to decline his colleague's request. As tempting as it is to just bury himself under the warm layer of blankets and get himself some early sleep, he instead just keeps himself wrapped inside the blanket at the table.
Along the sounds of his fingers typing on the keyboards, he also mumbles to himself.

- Come on... just 2 and a half more files...


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 15, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Here goes.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


(Fox comes in from outside, he just got off of work and is clearly exhausted.) Fox: Steel, why are you still up?


----------



## Steelite (Dec 23, 2017)

JimonyCricket123 said:


> Wtf are u talkin about? They were roleplaying


The posts she was referring to were deleted before you arrived.


----------

